# Finally!



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

My Dobermann has just been completed and should ship today! What a painful wait! But hey, now I get a super sick frame.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Sweet. I bet shipping was a lot though.


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

congrats...post some pics when it comes in


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Awesome! What frame did you get? Pinscher? Get some pics up as soon as you can :thumbsup:


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

what frame didi you get. i would be wetting myself from excietemnet if i was you now


----------



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

60 dollars shipping, which is about as much as i paid for getting my Yeti complete bike from colorado. I am going nuts, just a few more parts to order. The frame is a "satin black" pinscher.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Better be all sorts of pictures!


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

I too am hopin for lots of pictures. What Yeti do you have audi0phile?


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

What kind of build are you looking at?


----------



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

I have a 575, all black, duc 32, red blinginess. I am really bad at taking pictures but I need pics of my Yeti and I want to send the Dob guys pictures so as soon as I get the frame I will get some up.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Your username is 'audi0phile'...tell me...what kinda audiophilia are you into? I'm curious if there's another person out there who's into good sound and dope bikes...


----------



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

Before bikes, cars and audio were my passion. I own a 96 GTI that I was going to tune up a smidgen and design a sick system (something like diamond or focal speakers with a rockford fosgate amp or two). Then I got a job at a bike shop and my focus changed to mountainbikes. That being said I have a clue when it comes to sound and I am actually talking to some guys at monster cable...maybe an internship? Bikes are number one, but sound is coming back into my life. How far into sound are you?


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

Thank you for posting this, now we can all get some sleep.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

audi0phile said:


> Bikes are number one, but sound is coming back into my life. How far into sound are you?


Mmmm... this is the amp rack is that's glassed in the spare tire well of my father's 99 Acura TL:










This system belonged to me (and yes, I did pay for every dime of it) for the duration of me owning the TL. I realized how stupid it was to have a nice car with a [very] nice stereo in Berkeley/Oakland so it's down in Southern California -- driven daily and garaged. Now I drive a POS Toyota Camry that I pay way less insurance for and don't give 2 sh!ts if it gets dinged/scratched. But when I do go home from school.....mmmm 

amp porn:

















some construction photos:

























Alpine 6022 tweets (made by Dynaudio for Alpine back in mid 90's)

















6000 series mids:

















The front end is an Alpine DVA-9860 source with an H701 processor. 4-way, fully active: A pair of 5-channel Helix class-AB amps vertically bi-amping the entire front stage and a single mono Helix for substage. Substage is a pair of 10" Soundstream EXACTs (when SS was still made in the USA) sealed, 1 ft^3 per driver. I never believed in an overpowering substage -- ~600W at 2 ohm was sufficient. Unfortunately, the system install pictures never made it onto my photobucket -- they're on one of my external hard drives. I'll plug it in and upload 'em some other day -- as I've been meaning to archive/organize my OLD files.

I used to be really involved in the SQ community and quite a few 'pros' agree that the TL was capable of placing well in the IASCA-Ultimate category. Too bad IASCA rarely holds an event out in California -- making it costly (and pretty much worthless) to compete elsewhere. It's an expensive hobby (way more so than mountain bikes) so it's good to fall out've the loop. Sound isn't going to change (and it really hasn't in the past 10-15 years) so if/when I finish school and get a job where I can afford another super nice system -- I'll do it.

At my desk, I just listen to:










/nerd post


----------



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow, you made it a bit farther than I did. Before I got real serious I bought a pair of kenwood coaxials (the names evade me right now) and simply hooked em up. Then I learned that I had a component setup and next thing you know I'm reading my butt off trying to design a system. As it is I forgot a lot of the more technical things but I learned a lot when I was in to it. Currently I run the sound board at my church once a month so I still keep in touch a little bit with the industry. That is really cool you still have your system though, I found my money could go a lot further in bikes (this pinscher will help with my new discipline of street riding) than with audio.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

audi0phile said:


> I found my money could go a lot further in bikes (this pinscher will help with my new discipline of street riding) than with audio.


Between my DH, trail, slalom/DJ, and commuter bikes... I'd have to agree.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Sounds like a damn nice Yeti audi0phile

and Rb, nice work. That looks great, Im in the process of designing something for my old Bug, no need for anything that big, my Notch has an 10inch Alpine Type R in it and its more than enough...like way more than enough


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Rb said:


> Your username is 'audi0phile'...tell me...what kinda audiophilia are you into? I'm curious if there's another person out there who's into good sound and dope bikes...


Sorry to hijack your thread audiOphile...

Nice set of components Rb. I also used to be a car audio nut. Everyone knew it when I was in high school. All my money working at Taco Bell went into my car stereo. I was constantly upgrading. Couple years later, I won a couple sound-off's (car show stuff, not IASCA or USAC) but got out of it to focus on winning shows.

I built this truck with aspirations of sound system glory. It actually has a pair of Orion amps in it and a set of MB Quart Q series separates (in the box) currently, but I've ran out of funds. Interior is empty plus some other stuff. Truck still isn't finished. (10 years later, Damn mountain bikes... :skep: )

The truck:


----------



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread audiOphile...
> 
> Nice set of components Rb. I also used to be a car audio nut. Everyone knew it when I was in high school. All my money working at Taco Bell went into my car stereo. I was constantly upgrading. Couple years later, I won a couple sound-off's (car show stuff, not IASCA or USAC) but got out of it to focus on winning shows.
> 
> ...


Wowzers. Thats impressive. I vaguely recall orion amps, seems I only saw them in a few cars (ie, rare amps?). I really like minimal, kind of stealth systems that pack a punch, looks like your truck takes that to a new level.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

audi0phile said:


> Wowzers. Thats impressive. I vaguely recall orion amps, seems I only saw them in a few cars (ie, rare amps?). I really like minimal, kind of stealth systems that pack a punch, looks like your truck takes that to a new level.


The system in mind actually has to be really stealth so it won't take away from the rest of the trucks build. I still haven't decided on what type of sub-woofer set-up I'll use. :skep:

Orion was big in my day, but they got sold and I'm not even sure if they're still around. I'm so out of it now I couldn't even tell you what kind of amps are worth a s--t right now. They used to have great power and high-current capabilitys. The HCCA series could be loaded down to .25 OHMS per channel. They were used a lot in the 0-50 Watt class in sound-offs of the early 90's. The 225 HCCA was 2 X 25 watts at 4 OHMs but could easily run 24 speakers with the correct crossover network.

Here's a shot of the dash which we tried to mimic the look of a 32 ford coupe... You'll notice no head-unit to clutter the lines. It will be just a CD unit tucked away with the detachable face hard wired and installed in the head liner. CD player will be tucked away in a center console that has to be built. (Still)

All of this is depends on me being able to finish the interior. I've been burnt out on it for a while honestly since I want a different project anyway. For now it's the perfect mini-truck; TOTALLY USELESS. :lol:


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

*beep*

PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

nice yota. 

rb nice system


----------



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

Thats perty clean. I am hoping the frame shows up friday, I don't think I can wait another weekend.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

hey does ich bin das sheise mean i am the sh!t


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

It means I am the sheise or yes, sh!t. Why did this get asked anyway?


----------



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

Translation is correct, but I wouldn't say that in Germany, you will get odd looks and maybe laughed at. 


On a similar note, any of you fools do some euro riding trips?


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

I do, Amsterdam, Germany and Poland all have sick places to shred!


----------



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

I've got some buddies over in Hungary (one of them is over here for a year as an exchange student) and was wondering how people go about riding street etc. Do you have a crew you know or maybe hang out on some foreign boards before hand.


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

MTBing is so popular in Germany that basicaly every larger town has a bikepark full of riders. And since many commute by bike you meet them on the street too. Awsome place!


----------



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

I could cry...frame never showed up today, I guess I have to wait until next week. And no, I don't have a tracking number, I don't feel like Hassling Alain anymore.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

audi0phile said:


> I could cry...frame never showed up today, I guess I have to wait until next week. And no, I don't have a tracking number, I don't feel like Hassling Alain anymore.


I know just how you feel right now, I lived it a year ago with my nempro. I didn't have a tracking number either :thumbsup:


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

I know how you feel too... My Pinscher was pretty quick actually, but my Heckler took so unbeliveably long! Gotta love Santa Cruz time...


----------



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

Last time I rushed a bike purchase I missed out on the next product year of fox suspension, so now I am more patient.


----------



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

It is actually here! Called my hommies at the shop and they said a nice big box rolled in today. Once I'm done with this calc lecture I will head on over to the shop, hopefully with a camera in hand.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Post up some pics as soon as you get around to it. You're gonna love it .


----------



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

*It is gorgeeeeous.*

Now, who wants to buy my text books so I can get some cranks and hubs?









































__
https://flic.kr/p/2229680171
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1

O baby, I can't wait!

Sorry I can't really figure out any other way to get the pics posted. Hopefully by then end of the day I will get something going.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

pics don't load for me for some reason. Tried twice, only red x boxes.

got a spec. list in mind?


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

that satin black looks great.
did you get the customized with the gusset off the MBF??
niiice touch.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> pics don't load for me for some reason. Tried twice, only red x boxes.


Me too.


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

Why hello there Audi0phizile, why don't you give us all a status of your build?

Im not breakin balls cause you're being methodic about the build kit, rather I want to see this thing together and on the street sooner than later.


----------



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

So i have fork lowers, nokon lines, a bb7 rear brake, super surprise spokes, a supra d rim and I think I have an old xt brake lever. Did I forget to mention the new paycheck, hopefully to go towards my profile hubs and cranks.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Profile hubs? Heh why not. I'd personally rock a set of atomlab's for half the price.

Nice bike by the way, maybe I'm biased but I like the black.


----------



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

I really like the 20mm non disc front hub they have, and the super surprise spokes are some I have laying around that need hubs and the profiles are the best match with my rims.


Paycheck cashed.


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm threatening to bump this thread every day this bike isn't built.


----------



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

Cranks and hubs should be in today, I will try and post some picks up of the build kit sometime this weekend. Once I get my pay check I will place the order for my sprocket and saddle (need the sprocket, saddle comes from the same place).


----------

